# Maui Dec 9-14



## Jason245 (Oct 26, 2015)

My brother booked himself a last minute flight to Maui and is now looking for accomodations. 

If anyone has any availability For Dec 9 - 14 or part there of, he may be interested.


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 29, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> My brother booked himself a last minute flight to Maui and is now looking for accomodations.
> 
> If anyone has any availability For Dec 9 - 14 or part there of, he may be interested.



To clarify, this is check in on the 9th check out on the 14th.


----------



## BobG7734 (Oct 31, 2015)

what size unit?


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 3, 2015)

He is open to any options.


----------

